# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > MakerBot Forum >  Makerbot launches 2 new stores!

## aWsomeABE

They are opening 2 new stores in Boston and Greenwich, Conn.  Pretty great news.  I wonder when they will add even more stores across the US and Canada.

source: http://www.dailyfinance.com/2013/10/...tores-in-bost/

----------

